# fotos de foristas peruanos



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

Hola, me presento, me llamo Daniel ''Larry'' y vivo en San Nicolás, Argentina...
estas son algunas fotos mías, 

suban fotos de ustedes así nos conocemos 
un abrazo

un abrazo a toda la gente linda del Perú, salud hermanos









Esta foto es de Le Touquet-Paris Plage, norte de Francia, une plage de luxe, beaucoup champagne et glamour...









Le Touquet- Vive la France!!!!









En Buenos Aires!!! Catalinas









Mi barrio- Parque Abambaé, San Nicolás (8km downtown)









Hotel Colonial, San Nicolás









Bariloche!!!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*FOTO EN UN TOURS*

http://img173.exs.cx/img173/8594/dsc0064117il.jpg


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*FOTO EN UN TOURS*

HOLA, SOY PERUANO AL 100%, RADICO EN TARAPOTO ULTIMAMENTE, ORIGINARIO DE LIMA.....
fotos de un viaje q hice en enero donde junto ami familia recorri desde tarapoto hasta arequipa, pasando por moyobamba, bagua, olmos, chiclayo, chimbote, lima, ica, arequipa.
felicitaciones a todos los peruanos.

AREQUIPA










TRUJILLO









CHICLAYO









LIMA









ICA


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esta foto ya la he mostrado mil veces...aqui estoy yo en mi cuarto...


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

un gustazo Fayo y J Block

muy lindas tus fotos
es verdad que Arequipa es una ciudad hecha con Lava de volcanes,
eso me contaron unos amigos arequipeños que viven en mi ciudad

un abrazo


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

j block!!!! creo q si t he visto en san isidro...no t digo q los sanisidrinos nos reconocemos? pero no hay que decirle a chalaco xq el es...de...PROVIINCIAAA...puedes creerlo...ay sho no se...mejor ley del hielo =P


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*ENRIQUE DANIEL MIS PHOTOS*

AUI ESTOY BUSCANDO TOPACES EN UN CERRO DE UTAH ESTOY BESTIDO TODO DE AMARILLO








Y AQUI ESTOY VESTIDO DE ROJO EN UN CAMPING


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> j block!!!! creo q si t he visto en san isidro...no t digo q los sanisidrinos nos reconocemos? pero no hay que decirle a chalaco xq el es...de...PROVIINCIAAA...puedes creerlo...ay sho no se...mejor ley del hielo =P


JAJAJAJA!! Si me has visto??? Donde? Ademas, como que los "sanisidrinos", no que vivias en La Molina? jejeje...

Oye, en serio, dime donde me has visto! Yo recorria mucho la zona del Olivar y el Golf, Conquistadores y Camino Real...esa zona...Mi abuela vive en Conde de La Monclova, una transversal de Conquistadores...habra sido por ahi? Yo tambien la pase con mi primo y con Juan, no nos habras visto en grupo? Pon tu foto para ver si te he visto!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

jajajaj yo vivi toda mi chikititud en el olivar...."aprendi" a montar bicicleta cayendome a la laguna


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> jajajaj yo vivi toda mi chikititud en el olivar...."aprendi" a montar bicicleta cayendome a la laguna


Yo tambien! ..pero no me cai en la laguna, ajjj!! Pero pase mi niñez en el Olivar, mis abuelos vivian a una cuadra del parque...quien sabe, quizas alguna vez nos cruzamos de niños...por algo le tengo tanto cariño a ese distrito


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

aqui voy Yo!!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

J Block said:


> Yo tambien! ..pero no me cai en la laguna, ajjj!! Pero pase mi niñez en el Olivar, mis abuelos vivian a una cuadra del parque...quien sabe, quizas alguna vez nos cruzamos de niños...por algo le tengo tanto cariño a ese distrito


facil.....me acuerdo q me metia en triciclo a la laguna cuando la vaciaban...lo maaaax....y en uno d los bombasos todas las ventanas d mi casa explotaron


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> facil.....me acuerdo q me metia en triciclo a la laguna cuando la vaciaban...lo maaaax....y en uno d los bombasos todas las ventanas d mi casa explotaron


Ahh, seguro fue cuando pusieron la bomba en el Bingo del Camino Real..

Igual por mi casa cerca del Ovalo Gutierrez tambien pusieron una bomba solo a unas cuadras de mi casa, en la Loyola...uff, terrible...

Yo tambien me acuedo cuando vaciaban la laguna. Cuando el agua estaba por debajo, habia como un murito a un lado que parecia un embarcadero....siempre bajaba hasta ahi...jeje


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

al costado del puente...clarines...


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

que lindas fotos
un gusto a todos los que subieron foto
y los demás, que esperan???

 
un abrazo


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ok, bueno, soy limeño, vivo en el callao, y aqui va mi foto


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

este soy yo, pronto pondre nuevas:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

a ver si los nuevos se animan


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pucha, que en la plaza de Latinscrapers, postean puras locas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok...otra foto mia...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Cuando no? los poseros....


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Bruno, cuanto te costo el diagrama Edificios del Mundo que aparece en la foto? siempre lo vi en SSP pero nunca me anime a comprarlo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> pucha, que en la plaza de Latinscrapers, postean puras locas.


Oe alucina que de verdad harta loca, cuando me registre en el foro, no me di cuenta de eso, hasta una semana después cuando hicieron una votacion por el forista más sexy. JUAT!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Filter said:


> Cuando no? los poseros....


no la hagas larga


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En el foro La plaza, ni pongan sus fotos porque sino los comparan con sus exparejas, que estas guapo, me gustan tus ojos, tus labios, y cuanta cosa mas, es un cague de risa..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Bruno, cuanto te costo el diagrama Edificios del Mundo que aparece en la foto? siempre lo vi en SSP pero nunca me anime a comprarlo.


Jejeje...me costo $60 en IKEA...creeme, me costo comprarlo...pero me gusta mucho!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> En el foro La plaza, ni pongan sus fotos porque sino los comparan con sus exparejas, que estas guapo, me gustan tus ojos, tus labios, y cuanta cosa mas, es un cague de risa..


Aqui no hay locas, ponla aqui.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Aqui hay druggies, borrachos y vagos... jajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Voy a buscar mis fotos en mi cofre, pucha que esoty desactualizado, la ultima que me tome fue para mi bachillerato hace dos años es tamaño carnet, jajaja, pondre esa.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Aqui hay druggies, borrachos y vagos... jajaja


No la hagas larga y postea una foto tuya...y smile like you REALLY mean it! :cheers:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Tssssss que ladillas ya bueno voy a subir mi foto....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya esta es mi foto, aqui las chicas están disputandose mi amor jajaja, no era un castigo que mi amiga tenía que cumplir









WOW! Ya saben quién es Filter jajajaja


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Tssssss que ladillas ya bueno voy a subir mi foto....


 kay:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

*VAMOS CONOCIENDONOS !!!!*


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Jajaja bueno pondría mi foto pero no soy peruano xD y ademas q los nuevos nunca vieron mi foto.. en La Plaza las locas empezaron a asediarme por mi edad!! xDD


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Ya esta es mi foto, aqui las chicas están disputandose mi amor jajaja, no era un castigo que mi amiga tenía que cumplir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuantos años tienes Filter? Es que pareces ser bastante joven...salvo por el cigarrillo en tu boca...jejeje :cheers:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wow sky peru que intelectual....... que color son tus ojos...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

grg1992 said:


> Jajaja bueno pondría mi foto pero no soy peruano xD y ademas q los nuevos nunca vieron mi foto.. en La Plaza las locas empezaron a asediarme por mi edad!! xDD


Y eso que? Ya eres peruano de corazon...jeje, pon tu foto!


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Jajaja Filter no la pongas en La Plaza! las locas no te van a dejar tranquilo.. xDD


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

njpch said:


> wow sky peru que intelectual....... que color son tus ojos...


 :kiss: 


:jk:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ys que la gente suba sus fotos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

NADIE SE ANIMA????? QUE TIERRA MUERTAS QUE SON LA MAYORIA AQUI !!!


----------



## hugoboss17 (Nov 4, 2004)

Aunque entro y posteo my pocas veces al foro me anime a poner mi foto.

Estas dos son del año pasado cuando tenia 16


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

que la gente siga poniendo sus fotos....


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

por lo visto fue buena idea revivir el thread


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si ps ojalá que sigan posteando fotos pero sigo pensando que faltan las chicas.


----------



## Magallanes (Jul 3, 2004)

*Jajaja te imaginaba con cara de gruñon...*


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Claro buena idea Bajopontino


----------



## Magallanes (Jul 3, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> los amigos chilenos que postean frecuentemente en nuestro foro estan invitados a que pongan sus fotos.


*Me da verguenza...*


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Magallanes said:


> *Me da verguenza...*


no te preocupes, nadie es perfecto


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si pues el foro se ha quemado


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bajopontino que hora marca tu computadora? cambiala...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Whatt que pasa con el foro esta bien raro nop??


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

SkyPerú te invocamos, arregla este problema.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

los amigos chilenos que postean frecuentemente en nuestro foro estan invitados a que pongan sus fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

oe, porque tu post salio antes que el mio, esta rayado esto, miren la hora que aparece en mi post, esta dos horas mas adelantado que uds. que cosas no!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Con tantos posts del foro peruano como no se a rayar


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> MEJOR NO RESPONDO, SINO TODASSSSSSSS SE AVIENTAN !!!!!! HAHAHA !!!!, YA SERA EN SU MOMENTO


ayyy no skyperu me falto preguntarte hases pesas o ejercicios...te gustan los chicos de 15... y que talla mides... cuanto pesas... eres zapaton... kisses


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que pasa en el foro me raya totalmente...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Nada en mi compu marca las 9:10, no se porque sale asi


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Y cuando veremos las fotos de los demas foristas?? njpch, y tu foto?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Q PASA GENTE, Y SUS FOTOS !!????


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si ps son 8 paginas de puro bla bla bla y casi nadie pone su foto, como arrugan! jajajajaja


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

HABRA QUE CERRAR ESTE THREAD A VER QUE DICEN ESTOS MUCHACHOS !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

aya solo si Skyperu pone su foto calato =P ... no mentira voi a tratar de ir a una cabina de internet con web cam pa tomarme una foto... derepente en la noche lo ponga


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

njpch said:


> aya solo si Skyperu pone su foto calato =P ..


Estamos trantando de atraer a mas foristas peruanos, no de asustarlos...jaja


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!! :hahaha:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jajajajaja que wina.. uyy cuidado jblock... el es moderador ya fuiste


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

a pedido de la loca cajamarquina, aqui te pongo el ojo


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J Block said:


> Estamos trantando de atraer a mas foristas peruanos, no de asustarlos...jaja



hahahah !!!!! rie mientras puedas, me vengare !! juas juas juas !!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

njpch said:


> jajajajaja que wina.. uyy cuidado jblock... el es moderador ya fuiste


Nahhh es mi clon, sabe que toy weveando...jajaja


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

sorry por el ojo lagañoso y ojeroso, son las trasnochadas por las clases !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> hahahah !!!!! rie mientras puedas, me vengare !! juas juas juas !!!


JAJAJA!!! Aver si puedes!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

ese ojo esta muy abierto, jajaja


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J Block said:


> Nahhh es mi clon, sabe que toy weveando...jajaja



asi es, si me webeas, te webeas a ti mismo !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> a pedido de la loca cajamarquina, aqui te pongo el ojo


no te pedi calato =P ya no pongo mi foto...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

no mentira derepente en la noche me saque una foto mia


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ese es el primer pedido que me hiciste, haha!!!! ahora te toca a ti !!!! estas comprometido a hacerlo !


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> a pedido de la loca cajamarquina, aqui te pongo el ojo


Lentes de contacto? jajajaja


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Filter said:


> Lentes de contacto? jajajaja



hahaha !!! si mira mis semejantes y molestosos lentes de contacto ....


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Miami pero soy peruano. Porque?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Magallanes said:


> *Una chica yo? preguntale a tu vieja (jeje)...:naughty:*


nah mejor le pregunto a tu abuela... =P


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

oye njpch y para cuando vas a poner tu foto?, puro floro eres.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Ley del hielo...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Porque le sigues poniendo la ley de hielo?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

mi ley de hielo es como un ban.. el primero dura 2 dias osea hoy dia termina mi ley de hielo... y sigue siendo tan bajopontino le aplico mi mega ley de hielo quedura 9 dias


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*Tratare de poner mi foto*










ojalá salgaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*Pucha q esto es como la uni*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno cumplido, dije martes y martes fue


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeee!!!! nuestra primera forista Peruana que pone su foto!!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hola, Vane! Yo pensaba que eras morocha, como la chica de tu avatar! Eres más bien blanquiñosa! Gracias por la foto!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Magallanes said:


> *Una chica yo? preguntale a tu vieja (jeje)...:naughty:*


JAJAJAJA!!! Cuando pones tu foto Magallany?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


>


estas como la Uni, o sea regia...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


>



No tienes una más grande? 
Esa la puedo llevar en la billetera pero necesito una más grande para mi sala

naaa, mentira, es solo que no se te ve bien


----------



## El Marques de Lima (Jun 29, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


>


Que guapa eres Vane.

Saludos desde Lima.


_______________________
Perú país con nombre propio.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


>


No se, pero en esa foto te pareces un poco a Monserrat brugue la popular monchi, la que popularizo la frase "Horible oye"


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Gracias por la foto Vane, pero muy chiquita, casi no se te ve.
No tienes de cuerpo entero???


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Y tu foto KW??


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno, ya me han dicho algunos amigos que me parezco a la bebé de pataclaun pero pense que de vacilón. Ahora ya con lo que tu me dices Bajopontino me estoy preocupando. 

No soy muy fotogénica realmente, la foto que pones de la monchi no le hace ningun favor, ella es muy simpática.

Ahora creo q me voy a cambiar el nick por ""horrible oye" jajajajajajaajajaja.

Primero que las otras foristas pongan sus fotos y luego yo pongo una de cuerpo entero que me tomé en mancora con la selecciòn de surf de peru.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Una foto mas para el foro. quienes faltan?


----------

